
Ask HN: Mathematics-related Museums? - questionr
Any interesting museums, exhibits, tours or destinations for mathematicians?<p>National Museum of Mathematics @ NYC
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;momath.org&#x2F;<p>Greece
======
wnkrshm
The Heinz NixDorf museum in Paderborn, Germany. It's mostly computer science
and engineering but it has a numerical background

The collection is amazing, from prehistoric cuneiform tablets over Renaissance
mechanical computers, Enigma, vacuum tube compuers to modern machines - it is
arranged in chronological order. Some of the items have replicas that you can
actually touch and operate (e.g. brass multiplication machines from the 18th
century).

------
justjonathan
The Boston Museum of science has a A terrific children's exhibit on math as
well as nice more adult oriented math exhibit (sponsored by Mathematica as I
recall).

~~~
jhbadger
No, no -- "Mathematica: A World of Numbers ... and Beyond" has nothing to do
with "Mathematica" the software -- the name coincidence is just because both
use the Latin word for "Mathematics".

It is a version of the IBM-funded 1961 exhibition that has been shown in
various museums such as the California and Chicago museums of science and
industry. Its main claim to fame is that it was designed by Charles and Ray
Eames (yes, of "Mad Men" era recliner fame, but more relevantly they also did
the famous "Powers of Ten" film). It is a somewhat dated exhibit (I doubt a
section on famous mathematicians would be titled "Men of Mathematics" today),
but still has some interesting pieces, and the Eames influence means it is
practically a piece of art in itself.

------
leephillips
The National Cryptologic Museum has something to do with mathematics.

[https://www.nsa.gov/about/cryptologic-
heritage/museum/](https://www.nsa.gov/about/cryptologic-heritage/museum/)

------
actuallyalys
Gießen, Germany has the Mathematikum
([http://www.mathematikum.de/en.html](http://www.mathematikum.de/en.html)).
Its exhibits are probably aimed more at children, but I still enjoyed it.

~~~
brighthero
I was just about to post exactly that for fun. How small the world is...

------
oso2k
There's also the National Curvebank at CSULA [0].

[0]
[http://curvebank.calstatela.edu/home/home.htm](http://curvebank.calstatela.edu/home/home.htm)

